# Ways to avoid getting scammed when buying HGH online



## wzyzzy (Jun 2, 2013)

Is there a guide out there (like the simple guide to peptides) on how to avoid getting scammed when looking to buy hgh through an online source?

Would be helpful


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dont buy online hello,


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I found once I stopped looking like an expentable it was easy for me to except

saying that it took sly weeks until I believed him....


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

wzyzzy said:


> Is there a guide out there (like the simple guide to peptides) on how to avoid getting scammed when looking to buy hgh through an online source?
> 
> Would be helpful


yes I know the answer honestly,,,,,if the guy is 44 and he tells you everyone thinks hes in his 20s,,,

the peps are working,,,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wzyzzy said:


> Is there a guide out there (like the simple guide to peptides) on how to avoid getting scammed when looking to buy hgh through an online source?
> 
> Would be helpful


A guide would be virtually impossible as there could be no mention of site names to source from or price lists....


----------



## Mark.t (Jun 18, 2013)

wzyzzy said:


> Is there a guide out there (like the simple guide to peptides) on how to avoid getting scammed when looking to buy hgh through an online source?
> 
> Would be helpful


Not nice being ripped off mate I sympathise .

Why don't you consider using peps as there legal less risk of getting bunk gear.

The other bonus is that peps utilise your own gh so your not getting synthetic gh.

And a lot cheaper as well . Do your research you won't be disappointed mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Your not allowed to mention sources, but can mention brands so maybe look more into that


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thing is gh is not the wonder drug most people think it is, even more so

when used by the younger end of the scale, your not going to get the

crash bang, what the fcuks just happened over night you would off gear.

Plus if your not used to gh as a med and its affects you probly would not

know if you had bunk gear or not.

Its a costly mistake too, it aint a cheap ride I would stick with peps some

excellent guides been done on here by Pscarb, even a comparison of supplier

which he recommends. Some good reading might save you a few quid and stop

you getting your pants pulled to one side......


----------

